# council tax



## apoolo (Oct 10, 2010)

could someone please tell how the council tax is worked out in cyprus? is it a different amount if your house is only a holiday home, and if your house is empty? thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

apoolo said:


> could someone please tell how the council tax is worked out in cyprus? is it a different amount if your house is only a holiday home, and if your house is empty? thank you


No it dosnt make any difference.
It also dosnt seem to make any difference how big or small oyur property is.
To be honest compared to council tax in the Uk, community charge here is very low.


----------

